# Gun Review Browning 1919a4



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok got the Browning 1919a4 (7.62x51mm) to the range first impression its heavy M2 Tripod 18 lbs +/- 1919a4 30 lbs +/- 
The 1919 is accurate even with my old eyes I could easily keep the 10 inch steel ringing at 200 yrds with every shot 
The trigger is well lets just say its not a 2 stage match trigger 
The T&E (Traverse and Elavation) is accurate and works extremely well 
The M2 Tripod is bomb proof 
The sights at least on mine are Peep and Blade, I beleive adjustable to 2400 yards 
Field stripping is a snap 
Performance wise I ran over hundred rounds with no FTF or FTE 
Overall Design is simple

and did I mention its cool everyone at the range came over and checked it out one gentleman came over today and said he was in one of the machinegun crews that landed on the beaches on D-Day, he fired off about twenty rounds and he was 18 yrs old again.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

too cool


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Now that's a GUN! Excellent review, thanks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You forgot to mention if it is full auto or not.
The 1917, 1919a4, 1919a6, M37 and the ANM2, 50HBM2, IMHO, are the most reliable machine guns in the world.
The semi conversions appear to be well made from good parts.
Follow instructions and do not over extend the head space.
I put about 6,000 rounds through a M37 coax at one time, not all at once, about 3 hours time.
No stoppages, loader only had to keep it in PL-special.
Enjoy it, good luck.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

That would definitely be a fun gun to play with. Maybe not the most practical in this day and age, but to hell with practicalities.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Would make a really nice "truck" gun, mounted to a roll bar.

Coyotes/hogs running across an open field. 

Get one of the little hand cranks for the trigger.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That's really cool! Check out this video I found on it.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> You forgot to mention if it is full auto or not.
> The 1917, 1919a4, 1919a6, M37 and the ANM2, 50HBM2, IMHO, are the most reliable machine guns in the world.
> The semi conversions appear to be well made from good parts.
> Follow instructions and do not over extend the head space.
> ...


No its not full auto


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Any questions, I am happy to answer


----------

